# breeder loft of egay yap,one of known pigeon racer/fancier in philippines



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

his breeding loft is very cool,wish i could have a loft like this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt_C-sbOvYQ


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

his flyers loft....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62h099B4eNc


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Found a good site that has some good info on Edgar Yap. Phillipine Pigeon Sport Library. Wish I knew more Tagalog as lots of the info is in it.


----------

